# sex during the first trimester ??



## iluvcocopops

Hi guys,
im new to this site and the whole world of pregnancy. Just got my positive results last wed nite. I'm wondering is it ok to have sex during the first trimester? I've tried googling the answer, but all I can find is info on not having sex if you are a high risk of miscarriage - but are all first pregnancies not at high risk ? Plus my mum had 3 misscarriages (I myself was a threatened miscarriage), so I'm a bit nervous about sex at the mo.

Any advice on this matter would be very grateful.


----------



## Nikki1120

I would wait and go and see your midwife and she will tell you if you are at high risk or low risk, if low risk you'll be fine having sex, they only really advise you not to if you've had any bleeding, so my advice really would be to see what your midwife says, as m/c's are usually caused by chromosones and dna not forming or something like that and not something you cause by having sex etc, good luck and congratulations!


----------



## Lara310809

They mean high risk as in you've had miscarriages in the past, or you have a higher likelihood than a normal woman of losign the baby. I was never aware that first pregnancies were a higher risk than subsequent; although I know that the first trimester is more risky than subsequent, because of the miscarriage rates, but that's no reason not to continue your life as normal.

If you are a normal person, conceived normally and you are of average health, you are considered normal (if not low) risk and therefore sex during pregnancy should not be a problem. If you are concerned though, speak to your GP or midwife about it (but I never saw my MW until I was 11wks, so that may be a long time).


----------



## iluvcocopops

I guess I just assumed first pregnancies were high risk cos I think I read somewhere that many people miscarriage with their first, but as I said I'm completely new to this pregnancy lark.

So far no bleeding at all. I didnt even have implantation bleeding, just cramps and mild lower back pain.

Thanks for the congrats - you are the first people to say that to me :)


----------



## Nikki1120

And also my mum has had many M/C's and 3 healthy babies out of it too :D my midwife said it was genetic, so i wouldn't worry, can i ask how far along you are? I remember weeks 4-6 my cramps were really bad for 2 weeks and then it got completly better, of course you're bound to worry it's your first! Be excited and try not to worry, you're having a baby :D


----------



## hannah hazel

Congratulations! How far gone are you?
I wondered if you lovely ladies could tell me a few things also, Im 18 and had an ectopic pregnancy almost 9 weeks ago. My hcg levels had dropped really quickly and i got a full period as usual. 2 weeks ago i was rushed back into hospital and they did another hcg count but it was below 1, so that that means not pregnant. But ive been having a lot of unprotected sex almost every day with my bf and now my period has no sign of coming. Im half a week late, but if im only 2 weeks pregnant could it actually stop my period already??

Last time, i started to not want alcohol for no particular reason which is unlike me, now its happening again. I'd be extremely grateful for any thoughts!
Hannah Hazel
xxx


----------



## lucy_x

https://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh42/girl_looney/friends/friends-congtratulations.gif


----------



## iluvcocopops

I'm only 5weeks and haven't told anyone besides my bf. The pregnancy wasn't planned, but its ok cos we are in a long tern relationship and bought our own house a couple of yrs ago. Had planned on having kids just hadnt expected it to be in 2011 !!

Hannah - ive no advice on that one, hopefully some of the other girls can help you out.


----------



## ChristinaRN

Sex in the first trimester is ok. If you are going to miscarry it will happen regardless of sex. A very high % of miscarriages in the first trimester (like over 90% of them) happen because of chromosomal abnormalities....something that having sex won't change. BUT if you aren't comfortable with it....don't do it. Talk with your doctor/MW. CONGRATS on the pregnancy!!!


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## hannah hazel

Thank you anyway, and congratulations again! =)
xxx


----------



## iluvcocopops

Hi Hannah,
I wouldnt say I went off wanting alcohol, but have found it easy enough to give up. My first set of cramps arrived on sat 19th march - the day my period was due, so I just thought they were period cramps (which I always get pretty bad anyhow). What struck me as strange was that I went out for a run on the 19th and had to stop after 2+half miles cos I thought I was going to throw up (even tho I normally run 6miles - even with period pains). When my period didnt show by wed 23rd I did a test, but honestly thought it would be negative, but it wasnt. 

I guess if you've been quite active sexually theres always a chance you could be. Best doing a wee test so you can put your mind at ease.

Good luck xox


----------



## hannah hazel

Thank you, and yes I was the same with the symptoms when i got pregnant last time. Unfortunately it was ectopic though which is why i remain sceptical. Is there any point in doing a test though if id only be 2 weeks pregnant?

xxx


----------



## iluvcocopops

When is your period due?


----------



## hannah hazel

Im already half a week late, its thursday where I live and it was due on saturday/sunday
I dont know whether itd show up on a test =/ its so confusing
xxx


----------



## iluvcocopops

Personally id do one if you're that worried about it. If you've been having sex over the past couple of weeks and you're now late, there's very chance you could be.

Something else I noticed that was strange was that my stomach felt stiff when I tried to suck it in - something I'd never experienced before.

I'd do one to put your mind at ease.

Good luck pet xox


----------



## hannah hazel

Thank you, Im just scared of a false negative.
Good luck to you too =)
xxx


----------

